# My 2 new goldens



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

OMG they are adorable. I'd get 2 separate smaller crates for now and take them out every 2 hours at least, until they go, then praise, praise, praise.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Sooooo sweet! I'm sure you'll have lots of fun with them. I don't think I would wait until 8 months to take them to a training class. If they have a puppy class near you, I'd sign up as soon as they have had the necessary shots.

I'd also suggest you do some reading about raising littermates. I've read that there are some unique challenges. Hopefully if you get started early, you can avoid those problems.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Your puppies are adorable. 
I don't have any advice on separate crates because I only have one puppy. At 11 weeks my puppy Brady was sleeping pretty much through the night, from around 11pm to 5 or 6am. Hopefully within a week yours will do the same. 

We just discovered this weekend that putting a blanket over his crate before bed will help him sleep until 6, which is when I get him up. He'd been waking up and whining between 4:30 and 5:30 and I would just tell him to go back to bed, which he usually did. 

Brady is 12 weeks old and he just started puppy class this weekend. I highly recommend this type of class! Already he's learned "Wait" and we are working on the other handling skills we learned. I wouldn't wait til your pups are 8 months--get them in a class as soon as you can because you'll be amazed at how much you learn, too!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh they are darling! All good advice so far. Good luck!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Our 2 are littermate sisters. They had smaller, separate crates from the time we brought them home. Expect them to have an adjustment period..... they can sound really pathetic, but soon they will find their crates a great private place. You want to make it a happy place, never a place of "punishment". Also, puppy kindergarten is a great idea and good learning experience for you too.... son't wait until their 8 mo. old.... it's alot easier to set them on the right track to begin with, rather than trying to break bad habits. Most of all, ENJOY-ENJOY-ENJOY. You and your family are in for a wonderful treat.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I would gt 2 smaller crates and when there in the crates and face them towards each other so they can see each other. I would take them out about every 20 mins and if they dont go put them in there crates. If they go , give them a treat , lots of praise. I also would take the water bowl up by 7 pm.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwwwww, so precious 
Too darn adorables they are!!!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

They are soooooo adorable! What faces!


----------



## Frack77 (Jan 14, 2008)

mainegirl said:


> OMG they are adorable. I'd get 2 separate smaller crates for now and take them out every 2 hours at least, until they go, then praise, praise, praise.
> beth, moose and angel


Thanks so much!!!  We love them like there's no tomorrow trust me!! I think i will look into the smaller crates, i just know that they will not like that, they are so used to laying all over each other! It will be hard to separate them.


----------



## Frack77 (Jan 14, 2008)

Daisy n Me said:


> They are soooooo adorable! What faces!


Thanks everyone for the compliments!! I will look into getting the 2 crates. They have had quite a few accidents in the house (mostly #1's although Marley did drop a #2 the first night) To whoever said to put the water bowl up by 7pm, thanks! That was my next question. It seems like they would drink water all day long if they had the choice. We will definitely look into the puppy training courses. I know the Petsmart near our house has them but i may look down other avenues as they seemed to be expensive.


----------



## Frack77 (Jan 14, 2008)

Brady's mom said:


> Welcome to the forum! Your puppies are adorable.
> I don't have any advice on separate crates because I only have one puppy. At 11 weeks my puppy Brady was sleeping pretty much through the night, from around 11pm to 5 or 6am. Hopefully within a week yours will do the same.
> 
> We just discovered this weekend that putting a blanket over his crate before bed will help him sleep until 6, which is when I get him up. He'd been waking up and whining between 4:30 and 5:30 and I would just tell him to go back to bed, which he usually did.
> ...


Your pup is adorable!!!! Yah, these two lil rascals will be 12 weeks next saturday. I will definitely look into the classes!!!!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

They are absolutely adorable!!! I think it was forum member *3Goldens* that put littermate puppies in a child's playpen next to her bed and it worked out great.


----------



## Frack77 (Jan 14, 2008)

gold'nchocolate said:


> They are absolutely adorable!!! I think it was forum member *3Goldens* that put littermate puppies in a child's playpen next to her bed and it worked out great.


 
Thanks so much!! We took about 150 pics of them in the last 2 days but we havent uploaded them yet!! Hmmm, playpen, that sounds like an idea!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello and welcome! :wave:

What an adorable pair of puppers!!! They will learn the basic commands very early and I would get them into a puppy kindergarten class as soon as they've had their final puppy shots. It will be great socialization for them and fun for you!

When we brought Jester home at 8 weeks old, I had bought a fuzzy bolster pillow that was a little bigger than him to put in the crate with him. He snuggled up with it all night just like it was one of his littermates. You can use a big stuufed animal too...just make sure it doesn't have anything like plastic eyes that the pups could chew pieces off and choke on.

Good luck and keep posting pictures of you pair!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hello and welcome to you and your golden gang,
They are just adorable and look like they will give you a run for your money. But also more to love. I would go with the two smaller crates and just put them side by side. Maybe the excitement of the coming home is one reason the one pooped on the floor. Hopefully it will all stop soon. It is like one day they wake up and just get it. Cant wait to see more pictures of them.


----------

